# Egypt, Jordan and Kuwait



## NewWorld (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello Everybody, I have been looking at all your posts for sometime now and have eventually decided to join this community. i really do hope some of you will be able to enlighten me on a few areas of life in the above countries. 

My husband has been teaching in the UK for just over 10 years now and we have been trying to find a suitable post for him in the usual popular areas ie Dubai, Abu Dhabi, etc. However it does seem impossible at the moment to secure a position and we have been told by Recruitment agencies that this is because he has myself and our two kids as dependants!!!! He is qualifies to teach Business Studies however has taught ICT at his current school for over 5 years now and is Assistant Head of the dept . 

We have been told there are opportunities in Egypt and Kuwait at the moment . Are there any teaching families in these countries that could shed some light on teaching there and what Salaries and benefits are like ??? Any help would be appreciated. feeling jaded at the moment


----------



## expatforlife (Sep 1, 2013)

Kuwait pays the best out of all of them. Jordan would probably offer the best social life and experience- the weather is great, people are liberal and the country is beautiful. Egypt, I don't know but I would probably avoid that country given the crisis they are experiencing.


----------

